# Advice on Espon 6010 caliberation



## ta75050 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi All:
I believe that Epson 6010 out of the box comes with THX 2D, THX 3D caliberation. Is it still suggested to get it ISF caliberated? Is it worth the extra 250-300 to get isf done. Pls suggest.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

ta75050 said:


> Is it still suggested to get it ISF caliberated? Is it worth the extra 250-300 to get isf done. Pls suggest.


If you wish to achieve image fidelity, yes. :T


----------



## michael tlv (Jun 23, 2009)

Greetings

It is good to remember that calibration is a want rather than a need. If you are happy with the performance of the THX modes in the projector ... or any other mode for that matter, then don't worry about it.

If you want more certainty out of the performance of the projector ... (where you just have to know it's the best it can be) ... then you have to go through the calibration door.

The THX modes in the projector are best guesses since there is no way for them to account for the type of screen material a person will be using or the way the room environment looks ... black walls vs. white walls. It actually does make a difference. The projector also cannot account for the type of gear you will have hooked up to the device.

As for "worth" of calibration ... you should take a read of this article ... 

We can't tell you if something is worth it or not ... you have to figure that part out yourself.

Regards


----------

